# BWI Plumbing



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody heard from Tyler lately? His phone says it's disconnected and he's not replying my emails


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

summer is his busy season in irrigation


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

For me and few others he was in "irrigation" in january and ferbruary also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I placed an order about 2 or 3 weeks ago and made a boo-boo.
I phone him up and he picked up right away.

He said the order would go out on the Monday, tracking says it still hadn't gone out so I phone him up again. He picked up and answered my questions right away. It took another 10 days before it actually got shipped, but I was able to get a hold of him when I needed to and all products was as listed/promised.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

hes product is always good... Its the way he does business is the sad thing.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What phone number are you using? because when I call him at 905-686-8181, it goes to a Bell Canada message saying that the number 562-3464 has no service.

I placed an order with him about 2 months ago and would like to speak with him. If anyone knows an alternate number to reach him at, I'd be grateful


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

50seven said:


> What phone number are you using? because when I call him at 905-686-8181, it goes to a Bell Canada message saying that the number 562-3464 has no service.
> 
> I placed an order with him about 2 months ago and would like to speak with him. If anyone knows an alternate number to reach him at, I'd be grateful


Yeah, (905) 686-8181 is the number I called. It was working weeks ago. I tested it just now and it is as you say, a Bell message indicating that 562-3464 is not in service 

Sorry I couldn't be of much more help ....


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm trying to get a hold of him too. I ordered some replacement filters last week but haven't heard from him. I'm thinking of just ordering from bulk reef supply.


----------

